# Lets See Your "Silver Pintos" !



## Devon (Aug 23, 2007)

Well i nought a little Silver Dapple pinto colt hes not old enought o be fully dappled but he will be. Lets see yours I love silver dapple pintos and dont see too many so lets see yours




:

Zorro.


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2007)

I "think" I have two silver pinto mares. One, Lou, is an obvious pinto and the other, Hope, I think is minimal based on her blaze face, partial blue eye and white sabino spots.

*Edgewood Skip To My Lou*















*Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope*


----------



## SirenFarms (Aug 23, 2007)

here is the one im in the process of buying. he is a very very very dark silver dapple splash tovero


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my favorite gelding and our first mini 4 years ago

Cozy Corners Just Gone Bananas


----------



## Katie Iceton (Aug 24, 2007)

I am in love with my boys colour


----------



## CKC (Aug 24, 2007)

All very nice horses and love the color. I wouldn't mind seeing this boy in my pasture.

Kim



Katie Iceton said:


> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y3/lioness16/shadow002.jpg[/img]


----------



## Meavey (Aug 24, 2007)

My pinto stallion Solarwind Armani Echo






Tovero mare Briar Patch Hope Ya Dance






Her son LMS Made In Missouri






And a pretty pic of Mom and son together.



:


----------



## Kendra (Aug 24, 2007)

Circle J Lucky 13

I hope she stays dark, I love the look of a real dark silver with the light mane and tail! Though some dapples wouldn't be too bad .... mostly I think she's beautiful no matter what shade she ends up!


----------



## lvponies (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's my silver dapple 07 pinto colt.


----------



## Becky (Aug 24, 2007)

I love silvers!

Here's my favorite. East Acres Stary Night. 33" splashed white mare.






Here's another. Adventure IIs Belle Of The Ball 30.50". Belle isn't pinto, but she's such a pretty mare I had to include her too! She may carry agouti as at times she looks more 'bay'.






And for more color, here is Mini Bits Kandi Kisses 29.50". She's a silver bay roan tobiano.


----------



## outlawridge (Aug 25, 2007)

Here's my sweet Enchantress. The first as a weanling, chowing down with Prince last summer, and then this summer.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here's Pleasant Veiws Flashin' Miss Zoey pictured here as a weanling. (Now a yearling)


----------



## Anne (Aug 25, 2007)

Here's our yearling filly "Fly" I swear I will have to teach her to jump she seems to have "wings".

She's a minimal pinto and her markings are on her other side. A sweet little bit.

She's just under 30 inches currently.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 25, 2007)

Jessica_06 said:


> Here's Pleasant Veiws Flashin' Miss Zoey pictured here as a weanling. (Now a yearling)




Wow I love your girl!!

very pretty



:


----------



## Jessica_06 (Aug 25, 2007)

eagles ring farm said:


> Jessica_06 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's Pleasant Veiws Flashin' Miss Zoey pictured here as a weanling. (Now a yearling)
> ...



Thank you!! for complimenting Zoey! She is a lovely filly and if I still have her in the spring I'm taking her off my salespage because I do believe she has potential to be a great driver.

BTW I love the color on your gelding the darker shade of silver is very nice.

~Jessica


----------



## Miniv (Aug 26, 2007)

This is "Moondust".........She's a 50 percent Arenosa yearling filly...........


----------



## sfmini (Aug 26, 2007)

This is Dancer, Willow Creeks Dancers Call Me Classy. Green broke to drive and ready to move on to a new home. I think he is going to be a cool open single pleasure gelding or keep him like he is and go country.





A lovely filly we haven't named yet. We are thinking of consigning her to the Canfield, Ohio sale in October, guess we had better name and register her!


----------



## Miniv (Aug 26, 2007)

Jody,

That is one adorable little girl!



:

MA


----------



## River1018 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am a bit late posting this but this is our filly from this spring

River Wood Rapid's Heart Beat.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Aug 27, 2007)

She's beautiful Connie!



: ~Jessica


----------



## Floridachick (Aug 27, 2007)

Aloha Acres Blue Knights Ice Emperor


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 27, 2007)

Mine might not really count, as she's chestnut... but she IS homozygous for silver  She was pregnant at the time of this photo






Jessi


----------

